# ASME B31.3 (XPS format) 2014 edition



## رمزة الزبير (11 فبراير 2015)

*ASME B31.3 (XPS format) 2014 edition*

http://www.mediafire.com/download/gas9hdo98c9j3n8/asme+b31.3+2014.xps​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (23 مارس 2015)

مجموعة أكواد ASME 2013


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t470107.html​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (25 مارس 2015)

​ASME B16.21-2011
(Revision of ASME B16.21-2005)
Nonmetallic Flat
Gaskets for
Pipe Flanges​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (25 مارس 2015)

III
Subsection NCA
General Requirements for
Division 1 and Division 2
Rules for Construction of
Nuclear Facility Components​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (25 مارس 2015)

ASME
Steam Tables
COMPACT EDITION​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (25 مارس 2015)

ASME B31G-2009
(Revision of ASME B31G-1991)
Supplement to ASME B31 Code for
Pressure Piping
Manual for
Determining the
Remaining Strength of
Corroded Pipelines​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (26 مارس 2015)

ASME B31.8S-2014
(Revision of ASME B31.8S-2012)


Managing
System Integrity
of Gas Pipelines
ASME Code for Pressure Piping, B31
Supplement to ASME B31.8​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (31 مارس 2015)

ASME VIII Division 1, UG-32 Thickness of Heads Under Internal Pressure
ASME VIII Division 1, UG-27 Thickness of Shells Under Internal Pressure
​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (31 مارس 2015)

ASME B31.3, ASME B31.4, ASME B31.8 Minimum Allowable Wall Thickness Calculations, Excel.​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 أبريل 2015)

Power Piping - Complete Guide to ASME B31.1 3rd Ed-2013
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ytrqw6qxt... ASME B31.1 3rd Ed-2013 (ASME press).pdf?dl=0​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (19 أبريل 2015)

​[h=2]https://cstools.asme.org/Interpretations.cfm

Link for new ASME BPVC interpretations[/h]


----------



## رمزة الزبير (21 أبريل 2015)

GUIDEBOOK
FOR THE DESIGN OF
ASME SECTION VIII
PRESSURE VESSELS
Fourth Edition
2010 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/5obytofmw...The Design of ASME Sec VIII - 4th Ed.zip?dl=0​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (3 مايو 2015)

ASME B16.36-2009
(Revision of ASME B16.36-2006
Orifice Flanges​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (3 مايو 2015)

ASME B46.1-2009
(Revision of ASME B46.1-2002)



Surface Texture
(Surface Roughness,
Waviness, and Lay)​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (7 مايو 2015)

POWER
BOILERS
A Guide to Section I of
the asME Boiler and
Pressure Vessel Code
second edition
http://www.mediafire.com/download/5...+Sec+I+ASME+BPVC+2nd+Ed-2011+(ASME+press).pdf​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (14 يونيو 2015)

POWER
BOILERS
A Guide to Section I of
the asME Boiler and
Pressure Vessel Code
second edition
2011
http://www.4shared.com/postDownload/tnAPK4U0ba/power_boiler_2011.html​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (23 يونيو 2015)

[h=1]ASME PTB-1-2009[/h]http://bookzz.org/book/2514463/92cc9c​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (23 يونيو 2015)

PTB-3-2013
ASME Section VIII - Division 2
Example Problem Manual
http://bookzz.org/book/2514464/e7ef3e​


----------



## AhmedAbdulAzim (28 يونيو 2015)

تسلم الايادي الحقيقة مجموعة من الكتب القيمة الخاصة ب ASME Code وخصوصا هذا الكتاب Guidebook for ASME Sec VIII


----------

